# RCA RTD258 subwoofer not working



## Imadago (Dec 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a RCA RTD258. In the manual it says to hook speaker up to corresponding colors on the system. It mentions to hook the Purple and black wire set up on the subwoffer. It also has a red and red/black wire set that comes out of the subwoofer. The manual has no mention of this. Hooking the red wire set up to the receiver made no difference. Also, on of the other speakers occupies that space as well. Any idea?????:4-dontkno


----------



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

Can you provide some pictures so that we may better assist you?


----------

